# UDS supplies



## porkaholic (Jan 13, 2010)

Where do most folks get food grade barrels for building a UDS?  Any specific types of places to look for such a thing?


----------



## rbranstner (Jan 13, 2010)

Restaurants are a good place to check out. Anywhere that has to get large amounts of grease or food materials. Check Craigs list as well. Also check your local food equipment supplier.


----------



## thunderdome (Jan 13, 2010)

Remember that a lot of new "food grade" barrels have the dreaded liner.

Try Craigslist, a machinery dealership, or a Service Center.  Give it a good long, hot burnout, and pressure wash if possible


----------



## taterdavid (Jan 13, 2010)

depending on your tool ability, and avalibility and time sometimes a new barrell is well worth the extra few bucks


----------



## mulepackin (Jan 13, 2010)

I posted this online source up some time ago http://store.colemans.com/cart/55-ga...c4ec80fbf55f95. The base price sounds okay, but the shipping might be intolerable. May or may not be an option for you.


----------



## mballi3011 (Jan 13, 2010)

You just have to search maybe the phonebook for large supply companies and that sort of thing. Along with graig's list and the newspapers for drums. Then you hve to trust the peopson you are gettinr them from too. But like thunder Dome said a really hot and long burn should clear almost anything out of them. I would want to voice my concern over what was in the drum in the beginning.


----------



## brohnson (Jan 13, 2010)

Go to your local car wash, here in my town they've got 55 drums and thye have a plastic liner that pulls out of then when there finished and they are super clean.


----------



## freshmeat (Jan 14, 2010)

Is this liner easily detected?  Is it a sprayed on top of liner or form fitted in?  Will a long hot burn eliminate this, or previous step needed?


----------



## porkaholic (Jan 14, 2010)

Thanks, as usual lots of good ideas that come back quickly.  I will check out the places mentioned and then post pictures when I finally come up with something.


----------



## cheech (Jan 14, 2010)

Locally there is a chemical supply house that provides glycerine in 55 gallon barrels. The glycerine was used to fill pressure gauges up with. So see if you have an industrial instrumentation dealer in your area and they will likely have such a barrel.


----------



## ddave (Jan 14, 2010)

Yes it is easily detectable. It is sprayed in and I believe baked on. This is not the best picture but you get the idea.



Some folks have had luck burning them out. I did not and gave up on this particular barrel. You need a roaring hot fire to get rid of the liner then you need to wire brush the remains to bare metal. I would have gladly paid money for a clean one. As it turns out, I was able to get a clean one for free and the drum in the picture is still in my backyard.

Dave


----------



## meateater (Jan 14, 2010)

http://stores.ebay.com/The-Barrel-Company


----------



## porkaholic (Feb 5, 2010)

I just got two barrels given to me so now I am gathering the other parts to begin building my UDS.  My son gets one too.  Wish me luck as this is a closed top drum and will require a bit of cutting to get things going.


----------

